# Pumilio pros, please take a moment...



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

So just last night I witnessed something that I have never seen in my many years of obligate care; a three month old 'black jeans' froglet was compressing and kicking an egg mass, similar behavior to what a competing adult female might exhibit. I watched for over five minutes, and the actions continued. The froglet didn't manage to dump all of the eggs off of the brom leaf, but it certainly re-situated them by about an inch, and possibly halted development in some or all. Is this behavior you have seen in a frog so young?


----------

